# disconnecting server with Windows server 2003



## serverhelp (Aug 12, 2015)

Hello, I am the office admin for a staff of 4 people, really only 3 actively use computers. So, we have a server with Windows 2003 server software, kind of a remnant from when the office was bigger.

Now that this server software is no longer supported, we are trying to figure out how to maintain some kind of computer security and access to important files without spending thousands of dollars. We have consulted with 2 tech services companies and got estimates ranging from $2500 - $4500. However, since the company is in its twilight years (probably wrapping up in 2017) we want to transition to a server-less existence at minimum expense. Both tech companies recommended switching to MS Sharepoint with 16 - 30 hours of tech support help recommended to migrate us. Since this is a) expensive and b) would require learning a slightly new workflow, we are hoping to avoid this unless it is unavoidable.

Note: going forward in time, only the most senior staff person needs to have access to the files on the server.

I think at a minimum we need to

- de-commission the server (tech company used this term) so that we are not susceptible to bugs, changes, etc. 

- move the files, mostly Word and Excel, though some others too, from the server to another backup system, possibly a passport drive? 

Questions: 

1) Is the work of moving the files to another storage device the kind of task that could be completed by the average office assistant (me!) with a little instruction? We are under the impression that parts of this are relatively easy and don't want to pay tech support fees for this kind of work. 

Maybe by simply copying each file from the server to another location? I have access to the server from my desktop.

2) We are unsure what level of security we need going forward. Our email is hosted by an outside company with their own backup server. 
But for other files, should we have a firewall in place protecting all 3 or 4 desktop computers? Currently we have an old firewall installed with the server.



Thank you for any help you can provide! And my apologies for such a long post.


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

1. Yes, it is as easy as drag and dropping files from one share to another share.
2. Firewalls are a good idea. Built in firewalls with windows would some protection but a dedicated one either as an appliance or server. It depends on how paramoid you are, what skill set you and budget. A simple Linux based firewall such as Smoothwall would suffice for small business.(see http://www.smoothwall.org/)


----------

